# K&N gas mileage



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

at 800miles, my mpg, at 65mph, would read 19-20mpg. after K&N drop in, it reads 24.4 mpg. 1000 miles. anyone else see similar improvements. the throttle response is just better.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Auto or Manual GTO

-Frank


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

It says Auto in his sig.


----------



## Napalm (Dec 19, 2004)

Are you using a Cold Air Intake Kit or the Drop in Filter. I haven't be able to decide which I wanted to buy.

I certainly like the results, since I get around 15mpg in the city and 21 on the highway in the automatic.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Desoto GTO said:


> after K&N drop in


hmmmm......


----------



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

*more power*

i would like the CAI, but only about 7hp, i will stick with the drop in. has anyone on this site, tried to get a group buy. i'm not completely sold on programmers.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

just installed a k&N CAI, and also a Diablo tune, Big difference,,Mostly in throttle response and torque, actually spunit hotly when hitting third,,not just a chirp but a good howl arty:


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:cool arty: :lol:


----------



## Napalm (Dec 19, 2004)

OK I can't read!


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Purdone said:


> It says Auto in his sig.


Ya i have signatures turned off, those things are annoying. Usually it says on the left under "MY GTO"

-Frank


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

There is a post on the corvette forums that GM is voiding the warranty for this type of air filter. BEWARE


----------



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

*k&n*

why is this? explain'


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Thats why you keep the other intake system just in case something goes wrong


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/showthread.php?t=892009&highlight=service+bulletin+oiled+filter


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.zo6vette.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55970&highlight=service+bulletin+oiled+filter Go ahead put them on. told you so. It was mailed out to owners of corvettes, don't do it or get caught.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.corvetteactioncenter.com...46266&highlight=service+bulletin+oiled+filter


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I know headers and air intake void the warranty, but does a catback void it? :cheers


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

A cat-back exhaust does not void your warranty and if you want to play it safe you can get a Corsa cat-back exhaust since their an officially licensed GM product.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

I know dealers can give you [email protected] about anything. I'VE heard even wheels.


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

I believe the date of that GM Bulletin was 3-5-2004 so it is nothing new. 

Myself, I plan to check the K&N Aircharger filter every year and clean it if I think that it needs cleaning and then spray the air filter lightly with air filter oil. If not I will check again the following year by cleaning and oiling.

Generally there should not be any need to clean and oil this filter regularly but K&N suggests to inspect once every year and then the K&N Aircharger instructions states to service filter every 50,000/100,000 miles. Sooner under extreme dusty conditions. To service: Soak in K&N filter cleaner, rinse with water, dry completely (do not use compressed air), re-oil with K&N Filter Oil. Myself I will use the aerosol oil spray as I can limit the amount of oil that I put on the filter better then squeezing oil out of a squeeze bottle along each pleat. They suggest letting the air filter set for 20 minutes before reinstalling on the vehicle. Myself, I will let it sit overnight then install the filter the next day.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Don't forget to keep the stock paper filter when you replace it with a K&N drop-in. Then you have something to use while you have the K&N out being wash, dried, oiled, dried.


----------



## why2kmax (Dec 14, 2004)

You can also use non residue electrical contact cleaner on the maf wires to clean off any oily residue. Did this on my 95 Impala SS and 00 GTP. never had a problem.


----------

